# Wann kommt GTR 3 und Peoject Cars?



## QSR123 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte mir entweder GTR 3 oder Project Cars kaufen.
Der Veröffentlichungs Termin war bei beiden Spielen für 2012 angegeben. Wann kommen diese Spiele denn endlich? Und welches ist eigentlich besser?
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Dezember 2012)

QSR123 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich wollte mir entweder GTR 3 oder Project Cars kaufen.
> Der Veröffentlichungs Termin war bei beiden Spielen für 2012 angegeben. Wann kommen diese Spiele denn endlich? Und welches ist eigentlich besser?
> Danke für die Antworten!



Cars soll wohl irgendwann Rivhtung Jahresende 2013 erscheinen. Der Erscheinungstermin von GTR 3 steht noch in den Sternen. Ich glaub schon nicht mehr richtig dran.


----------



## kaepernickus (19. Dezember 2012)

Jop, CARS ist aktuell für Ende 2013 geplant, halte ich aber für ziemlich optimistisch.

GTR 3 ist wohl noch um einiges weiter weg. Außer ein paar (vermeintlichen) Motor-Sounds und einigen Promo-Screenshots gibt es dazu noch gar nichts. Wobei es nach Einstellung der "FIA GT1 World Championship" mit Ende der Saison 2012 wohl fraglich ist ob überhaupt noch ein Spiel unter dieser Lizenz erscheint.

Aber vielleicht sattelt SimBin ja auf die "FIA World Endurance Championship" um also WEC-R 1 oder WER 1 anstelle von GTR 3...


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Dezember 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Jop, CARS ist aktuell für Ende 2013 geplant, halte ich aber für ziemlich optimistisch.
> 
> GTR 3 ist wohl noch um einiges weiter weg. Außer ein paar (vermeintlichen) Motor-Sounds und einigen Promo-Screenshots gibt es dazu noch gar nichts. Wobei es nach Einstellung der "FIA GT1 World Championship" mit Ende der Saison 2012 wohl fraglich ist ob überhaupt noch ein Spiel unter dieser Lizenz erscheint.
> 
> Aber vielleicht sattelt SimBin ja auf die "FIA World Endurance Championship" um also WEC-R 1 oder WER 1 anstelle von GTR 3...



Wieso optimistisch? Ursprünglich war doch sogar mal die Rede von nem Release Anfang 2013, oder?

Bei GTR 3 hab ich den Eindruck das es an dem nötigen Kleingeld seitens Simbin fehlt. Da kommt zur Zeit ja nur altes Zeug in neuer Verpackung aber keine wirklich neuen Sachen. Da ist totaler Stillstand zur Zeit und außer irgendwelchem belanglosen Zeug kommen ja auch keine richtigen Infos seitens der Entwickler.


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem aktuellen Entwicklungsstand von Project Cars würde ich mit einem Release nicht vor Mitte/Ende 2014 rechnen. Das Spiel ist schließlich noch im PreAlpha Stadium.  Was auch gut ist. Die Entwickler sollen sich zeit lassen und ein ausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt bringen. Das Spiel verspricht Großes. Und das Warten ist ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn man die PreAlpha zocken kann.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Dezember 2012)

"Das Spiel verspricht Großes."

Leider ist´s bisher auch nur ne Versprechung.... hoffen wir mal, dass sich das noch ändert! Und Zeit haben sie ja bisher schon reichlich gehabt und auch noch in Zukunft zur Verfügung. Leider haben sie die bisher halt nicht vernünftig genutzt. Was nutzen die ganzen Autos und Strecken, wenn die Basis schon nicht passt? So taugts nicht zu viel, außer man macht gern Screenshots...


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2012)

Die haben von mir aus alle Zeit der Welt, dass Spiel rund zu machen. Mir reicht die PreAlpha erstmal. Vom Fahrverhalten her gefallen mir zur Zeit auch nur zwei Autos. Der Rest fährt sich grausig. Die Strecken und die Grafik sind aber schon echt top. Mir persönlich ist es auch schon fast zu simulationslastig. Ich hätte lieber, dass sie das Spiel mehr Richtung Arcade entwickeln würden.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Dezember 2012)

@TE...vielleicht ist ja Kunos schneller und dann würde ich dir Asetto Corsa empfehlen 
Wobei ich mir alle kommenden Kracher a la Gtr und AC gönnen werde  und bis zum Release
teste ich halt weiter pCars!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Dezember 2012)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> ...teste ich halt weiter pCars!


 *Test Drive - Project Cars*
......
​


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2012)

von gtr3 hört man nichts weil simbin auf raceroom experience umgeschwänkt ist.
da gibt es sogar schon einen spielbaren teaser bei steam zum download.
eine closed beta ist auch schon im umlauf, leider noch nicht für jeden.
das ganze soll ich am iracing modell orientieren, das grundspiel mit begrenztem content ist gratis, zusätzliche strecken und autos kann man nachkaufen.
ich denke simbin wird den erfolg dieses spiels abwarten und bei nicht erfolg  des geschäftsmodell auf ein 1 pay always play komplett modell von gtr3 ausweichen.


----------



## acti0n (26. Dezember 2012)

GTR 3 ist nichtmal sicher ob es noch überhaupt kommt und Project Cars dauert auch noch bis mindestens Ende 2013.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf Assetto Corsa warten, das Spiel wird (hoffentlich) der totale Hammer. Zumindest sehen die zwei Videoschnipsel vom Replay auf Monza und der Ferrari Teaser richtig richtig gut aus. Release Q1 2013.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDUZ5RZeh-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepernickus (26. Dezember 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf Assetto Corsa warten, das Spiel wird (hoffentlich) der totale Hammer.



Mit der Betonung auf *hoffentlich*
Leider gibt es zu AC bisher kaum etwas außer ein paar Screenshots und Video-Schnipsel. Wäre schön endlich mal etwas mehr darüber zu erfahren.
Sollte nicht auch Ende 2012 (also jetzt) mal eine (Tech-)Demo für Besitzer von netKar-Pro herausgegeben werden?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja,auf die warte ich auch schon aber das wird sich wohl auch raus zögern


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja, zumindest gibt es ein paar "previews" von der Gamescom 
Ich mache mir höchsten sorgen um den Abwechslungsreichtum....


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> GTR 3 ist nichtmal sicher ob es noch überhaupt kommt und Project Cars dauert auch noch bis mindestens Ende 2013.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf Assetto Corsa warten, das Spiel wird (hoffentlich) der totale Hammer. Zumindest sehen die zwei Videoschnipsel vom Replay auf Monza und der Ferrari Teaser richtig richtig gut aus. Release Q1 2013.
> 
> ...


 

Optisch OK, fraglich obs vom Fahren her soviel Spaß macht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Optisch OK, fraglich obs vom Fahren her soviel Spaß macht. Mal abwarten.


Nach *Ferrari Virtual Academy 2K10* / *2010 Season */ *Trofeo Abarth 500 */ *Marangoni Hillclimb Simulator */ *netKar PRO* stellt sich diese Frage -_fast_- nicht.
Mal ganz nüchtern und objektiv, abseits jeglichem Fanboy Krimskrams betrachtet.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mir alles nix...


----------



## acti0n (30. Dezember 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Nach *Ferrari Virtual Academy 2K10* / *2010 Season */ *Trofeo Abarth 500 */ *Marangoni Hillclimb Simulator */ *netKar PRO* stellt sich diese Frage -_fast_- nicht.
> Mal ganz nüchtern und objektiv, abseits jeglichem Fanboy Krimskrams betrachtet.


 
Ja, ohne AC jemals richtig gefahren zu sein (wenn überhaupt gefahren) ist deine Einschätzung *OBJEKTIV*. Soso.

Ich glaub zwar auch nicht, dass da viel schief läuft, aber solche Meinungen vor einem ausgiebigen Test zu äußern ist in meinen Augen sehr *SUBJEKTIV* und unprofessionell.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (31. Dezember 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ja, ohne AC jemals richtig gefahren zu sein (wenn überhaupt gefahren) ist deine Einschätzung *OBJEKTIV*. Soso.


 Sowas nennt sich folgerichtige Einschätzung, Du _*Nervensäge*_!  _Alles _was bislang aus dem Hause Kunos' herauskam war/ist prima-prima. Und AC wird dieser 'Tradition' folgen, davon ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auszugehen.


----------



## Schmiddy (12. Februar 2013)

Vergesst mir r-factor2 nicht! Da gibt es seit einiger Zeit ja schon eine Beta. Nur hab ich die leider noch nicht gezockt...


----------



## gh0st76 (10. März 2013)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Vergesst mir r-factor2 nicht! Da gibt es seit einiger Zeit ja schon eine Beta. Nur hab ich die leider noch nicht gezockt...



rF2 ist klasse. Aber AC ist da vom Fahrgefühl her schon um einiges besser. Aber rF2 ist halt noch Beta. Aber fühlt sich besser an als pCars. 

Ich sehe das der acti0n mal wieder dran ist das alles subjektiv ist was es über AC zu sagen gibt. Da kann ich nur eins sagen. Kauf dir für 5 Euro NetKar Pro und teste AC selber. Ich hab es und muss sagen das die Physik der von pCars um Lichtjahre vorraus ist.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. März 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> rF2 ist klasse. Aber AC ist da vom Fahrgefühl her schon um einiges besser. Aber rF2 ist halt noch Beta. Aber fühlt sich besser an als pCars.
> 
> Ich sehe das der acti0n mal wieder dran ist das alles subjektiv ist was es über AC zu sagen gibt. Da kann ich nur eins sagen. Kauf dir für 5 Euro NetKar Pro und teste AC selber. Ich hab es und muss sagen das die Physik der von pCars um Lichtjahre vorraus ist.



Laut den Entwicklern ist rfactor2 keine beta mehr. Haben sie wohl irgendwo im Forum mal gesagt.


----------



## QSR123 (26. März 2013)

Ich finde ja project cars immernoch am besten, weil ich es grafisch am besten finde. Allerdings finde ich die Bezeichnung “pre alpha“ etwas übertrieben! Diese Phase hat es schon hinter sich Finder ich. Deshalb Finder ich den inmomentigen release Termin bei November 2013 reell. Von den anderen spielen kann ich nicht vierzig sagen, da ich von ihnen nur Videos und Bilder kenne.


----------



## QSR123 (26. März 2013)

Ich meinte von den anderen spielen kann ich nicht viel sagen...


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2013)

Der Release wurde letztens schon auf 2014 verschoben 

Btw: Warum zockst nich ein paar der anderen Games an..?


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2013)

QSR123 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja project cars immernoch am besten, weil ich es grafisch am besten finde. Allerdings finde ich die Bezeichnung “pre alpha“ etwas übertrieben! Diese Phase hat es schon hinter sich Finder ich. Deshalb Finder ich den inmomentigen release Termin bei November 2013 reell. Von den anderen spielen kann ich nicht vierzig sagen, da ich von ihnen nur Videos und Bilder kenne.



Optisch ist pCars schick. Aber in einer Simulation sollte die Fahrphysik logisch und nachvollziehbar sein. Da hat pCars noch heftige Mängel. Wenn beim anbremsen vor einer Kurve ohne Lenkeinschlag die Kiste auf einmal quer kommt ohne das man was dagegen machen kann, dann muss da noch ganz viel Arbeit reingesteckt werden. Wenn man mit einem Joypad fährt fällt das wohl nicht so auf als wenn man mit einem guten Wheel unterwegs ist.


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2013)

Ich mein ich bin es selbst noch nich gefahren aber was man so in Videos sieht da bewegen sich die Wagen doch stellenweise noch sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich mein ich bin es selbst noch nich gefahren aber was man so in Videos sieht da bewegen sich die Wagen doch stellenweise noch sehr merkwürdig...


 
Ich teste jede Woche das neue Build und vergleiche dann immer mit Game Stock Car, rF2 und iRacing. Bei den anderen ist alles logisch nachzuvollziehen. Wenn man halt zu hart einlenkt oder zu hart bremst.


----------



## ak1504 (28. März 2013)

Ist ja klar das es immer noch Alpha ist und da noch viel passieren muss und wird und ich hoffe wirklich das SMS es auch auf die Reihe bekommt da ich schon Bock drauf hab.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2013)

Ich bin da nicht so sicher. Kommt immerhin von der Firma die schon bei Shift 2 erzählt hat das es total realistisch wird. Das Ergebniss kennt jeder. Vor allem ist SMS das komplett falsch angegangen. Halt EA Style. Erst die Optik dann den Rest. Da wird mehr an der Grafik gebastelt als das die mal ernsthaft an der Physik schrauben. So hat für mich iRacing, GSC, AC und Co ganz klar die Nase vorn. Vor allem da AC auch richtig gut aussieht.


----------



## ak1504 (28. März 2013)

Na klar stehen für mich auch erst andere Titel auf der Liste da pCars eh noch nich spruchreif ist. 

Und ja ich bleibe da auch skeptisch da SMS noch nix gutes abgeliefert hat und man dieses Shift typische Verhalten stellenweise immer noch in den Videos sieht. 

Aber da das alles "Platzhalter" sein sollen bin ich nach wie vor gespannt ob es im Endeffekt nen Kracher wird.


----------



## acti0n (28. März 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Und ja ich bleibe da auch skeptisch da SMS noch nix gutes abgeliefert hat



GTR 2, GT Legends usw. waren also nicht gut. Soso.

Bevor jemand meint die Spiele sind von Simbin/Blimey whatever: 98% des (Kern)Teams bei SMS haben an GTR 2 und GT Legends gearbeitet.

Und ich glaube schon, dass die ernsthaft an der Physik schrauben. Bin zwar schon länger nicht mehr pCars gefahren aber die haben 2 Rennfahrer (wo einer von auch in anderen Simulationen in Ligen aktiv ist) zur Beratung, einen Physik irgendwas hohes xD (er hat vorher im Flugzeugbau gearbeitet und dort haben die sicher keine schlechten Leute) und dann sind noch ein paar andere Physik gurus die auch schon bei GTR 2 und co dabei waren in deren Team.

Wenn denen die Physik egal ist, warum sollten die dann das Geld für die Leute ausgeben?

Warte einfach bis pCars Offiziell released ist, dann kannst du imemr noch meckern.


----------



## ak1504 (28. März 2013)

Niemand hat behauptet das SMS die Physik egal ist.

Und hier meckert keiner sondern werden nur Eindrücke geschildert.

Und das da Fachkäfte und Rennfahrer hinzugezogen werden ist nich verkehrt nur ist das keine Garantie für ein super Endprodukt finde ich.

Aber wie gesagt ich beobachte das mit Interesse weiter.


----------



## ak1504 (28. März 2013)

Skillor... Das erkennst du ja..? Nice one


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2013)

@acti0n und gh0st76

Ihr beide klärt eure Differenzen bitte per PN. Hier sind eure persönlichen Streitigkeiten jedenfalls OT (ausgeblendet).


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> GTR 2, GT Legends usw. waren also nicht gut. Soso.
> Bevor jemand meint die Spiele sind von Simbin/Blimey whatever: 98% des (Kern)Teams bei SMS haben an GTR 2 und GT Legends gearbeitet.


 Und _warum _haben die Herrschaften den Arbeitgeber gewechselt? Und _was _ist unter dem neuen Brötchen-Finanzierer bislang auf den Markt gekommen?


----------



## gh0st76 (4. April 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Und _warum _haben die Herrschaften den Arbeitgeber gewechselt? Und _was _ist unter dem neuen Brötchen-Finanzierer bislang auf den Markt gekommen?


 
Hm....du meinst so Simracing Perlen wie Shift und Shift 2? 

Aber lustig wie sich wieder Forenmods einmischen. Wie schon bei meinem Fanatec Community Test. War ja unseriös weil Fanatec die hälfte des Wertes als vorauszahlung haben wollte. Dafür hat die PCGames jetzt ein Video wo ein Redakteur sich super informiert hat und irgendeinen Blödsinn brabbelt. Da hätte man auch mal richtig recherchieren können. Aber bei der Recherche und den Mods hier kann man die Seite nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


Deswegen mein Tip für Simracer: http://forum.virtualracing.org/forum.php


----------

